# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  Cutler sighting

## cpitt398

Jay Cutler was in the gym last night working out. He is ungodly huge. As wide as three of me probably. Shorter than I expected though and he was doing legs with not as much weight as you would expect. Never went above 315 on squats

----------


## wrstlr69sdnl

Cutler is a huge man but damn nothing over 315

----------

